# Diamond willow for smoking



## skhunter (Dec 27, 2014)

Anybody use diamond willow wood for smoking? I know a few guys and it has a great flavour. I have never seen any for sale.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 28, 2014)

Ive read on another site where someone has smoked with it and this is what he said

Dry debarked diamond willow. Very bold tasting and smelling. Debarking essential or it will taste like aspirin. Perhaps best described as "rustic" in the flavoring

Why would you want to buy it?


----------



## skhunter (Dec 28, 2014)

I was just wondering how wide spread it's use is, never seen it for sale like other wood chips or pellets. It grows here so I wouldn't need to buy it. Kind of a pain to make into chips.


----------



## bladebuilder (Dec 28, 2014)

There is a guy I work with who lies it a lot. Not so sure I would ever use it. I'll stick to clean smelling hardwoods. Willow seems a bit bitter, at least the sawdust I have had to spit out when slashing survey lines through the stuff!


----------



## skhunter (Dec 28, 2014)

Bladebuilder said:


> There is a guy I work with who lies it a lot. Not so sure I would ever use it. I'll stick to clean smelling hardwoods. Willow seems a bit bitter, at least the sawdust I have had to spit out when slashing survey lines through the stuff!


I have tasted sausage smoked with diamond willow and it is great.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 28, 2014)

If it grows around you I would collect some, dry it, debark it and add some small pieces to the smoker and give it a try. Not a whole lot of information on it. You can start it here.......


----------



## skhunter (Dec 28, 2014)

boykjo said:


> If it grows around you I would collect some, dry it, debark it and add some small pieces to the smoker and give it a try. Not a whole lot of information on it. You can start it here.......


Maybe I will. Not today though, it's -30 degrees here.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 28, 2014)

"DANG"   Thats your fault....lol  Dont understand how you canadians do it....    it was 62 here yesterday.......


----------



## bladebuilder (Dec 28, 2014)

boykjo said:


> If it grows around you I would collect some, dry it, debark it and add some small pieces to the smoker and give it a try. Not a whole lot of information on it. You can start it here.......


I agree, if you liked it, there is no reason not to use it. Definitely de-bark, and dry. I'd be interested in trying it. As of yet, I haven't.


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 28, 2014)

Isn't it really stringy and difficult to split? I have very little experience with willow.  IIRC the last time I helped split it, we had three wedges and a maul buried into one log and all of them had to be rescued.

Although, for a thread hijack, I have coordinated plantings of Pussy Willow, _Salix Discolor_ as bank erosion control along O'Shaughnessy Reservoir.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2014)

skhunter said:


> Maybe I will. Not today though, it's -30 degrees here.




Perfect...... NO mud......  NO rain.....   NO mosquitos.....  NO flies....  NO yellow jackets...   NO snakes....   and no bill collectors knocking on your door....   Beer is cold....   Q is hot....   Snuggle and watch football.....


----------



## skhunter (Dec 28, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Perfect...... NO mud...... NO rain..... NO mosquitos..... NO flies.... NO yellow jackets... NO snakes.... and no bill collectors knocking on your door.... Beer is cold.... Q is hot.... Snuggle and watch football.....


Yup, watching the Cowboys beat the Redskins right now. Junior hockey later tonight. Enjoying some moose snack stix and a cold beverage.


----------



## skhunter (Dec 28, 2014)

boykjo said:


> "DANG"   Thats your fault....lol  Dont understand how you canadians do it....    it was 62 here yesterday.......


Was a balmy -10 here yesterday, so I smoked some salmon.


----------

